# pcmcia nic not running after install

## Bonkie

When i install Gentoo using a live-cd on my compaq laptop, i do this:

```
# modprobe pcmcia_core

# modprobe i82365

# modprobe ds

# cardmgr -f
```

And my network is up & running

I have no pcmcia support in my kernel, i emerged pcmcia-cs after kernelinstall, even re-emerged it again, my conf.d/net is correct and i added net.eth0 & pcmcia to default runlevels.

When i do ifconfig eth0, i get that my nic is "UP" but NOT "RUNNING"   :Confused:   Im lost ... I cant ping or cant be pinged in my network.

Any suggestions ? I know i did something stupidly wrong ... but i dont find what.

----------

## bsolar

How are you setting your ip?

I mean, is DHCP that fails providing an ip?

Try setting the IP by hand, i.e. 

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 up
```

and then try pinging it.

----------

## Bonkie

i have my network set at 10.0.0.0 so when i do a ifconfig up it stays the same   :Confused: 

no errors in logs

i can ping myself (loopback or ip) but no one else nor can i be pinged.

I dont understand what i did wrong cuz under the livecd it works

----------

## bsolar

Can you post the output of ifconfig?

 *Quote:*   

> i have my network set at 10.0.0.0 so when i do a ifconfig up it stays the same

 

What you mean?

----------

## Bonkie

```
# ifconfig eth0

Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:A5:B8:4B:E6

inet addr:10.0.0.153 Bcast:10.0.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:11 Base address:0x7000
```

Erm ... the difference in lsmod between when i boot in livecd and my install is that the used output from the pcnet_cs module is 1 in the livecd and 0 in my install ... dunno what it means dough   :Confused: 

----------

## bsolar

boh?

but to get my card work in modules.autoload I need only i82365 and ds. I never actively loaded pcmcia_core (I don't know if some script does that.

----------

## Bonkie

i don't but that was what i did when i boot into the livecd ...

I dont understand either   :Confused: 

Am gonna try it with pcmcia built in kernel although that might be useless ...

----------

## gtsquirrel

What you need to do is change your PCIC in /etc/conf.d/pcmcia.  I'm betting this isn't being set, so you can't load modules for the cards in the pcmcia slot.  Open up /etc/conf.d/pcmcia and lemme know what the PCIC line reads.

Order of steps to follow to get a system completely working:

```

Build Kernel without CardBus services.

Reboot into this Kernel.

emerge pcmcia-cs

rc-update add pcmcia boot

Now edit /etc/conf.d/pcmcia.

Change the PCIC line to be your cardbus chipset, either "i82365" or "tcic".  (If you're using a Dell laptop, I know for sure it is the first.  Otherwise, try one ... then try the other.)

Reboot.  Put your pcmcia card in the system once it comes up.  Enjoy the hell out of your new cardbus services.  :-D

```

Hope this helps you.

chris

----------

## Bonkie

 :Embarassed: 

So ashamed ... the pcic line was idd empty ... totally overlooked that one   :Confused: 

Muchos gracias !!!

----------

